#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-09-02
<UbuPhillup> hey ho CarstenG
<CarstenG> hi UbuPhillup
<UbuPhillup> hey
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/+pots/calendar-app/de/1/+translate
<UbuPhillup> wieder sun Zeit teil
<CarstenG> Ich wäre für »H«, also ohne führende Null, aber das kommt ja wieder auf den Zusammenhang an. Vielleicht ist ja auch »HH« richtig?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: denke auch das das HH ist, gut probieren wir es die apps sind ja so oder so noch alle beta
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> Nr 13 und 20 sind ja auch toll … :-/
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jao, das ist qualität
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-09-04
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> wenn du Zeit hast kannst du dir die mal ansehen https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk
<UbuPhillup> will den Rest morgen machen …
<CarstenG> hi UbuPhillup
<CarstenG> ok, ich versuch mal mein Glück.
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: muss jetzte aber leider schon schlafen …
<CarstenG> ok, gute Nacht. :-)
<UbuPhillup> sehen uns
<CarstenG> Passwort-Pin klingt irgendwie komisch
<UbuPhillup> jo, wollte das zu Passwort abgrenzen
<UbuPhillup> schlage was vor ich sehe mir das dann an
<UbuPhillup> und 147. gab bei mir Fehler, konnte nichts Übersetzen …
<UbuPhillup> dann jetzt aber nacht ;)
<CarstenG> jo, schlaf gut
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-09-08
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> wie gehts?
<CarstenG> Hi UbuPhillup Danke, gut :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/onboard/+pots/onboard/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<UbuPhillup> da sind vielle Vorschläge gekommen
<CarstenG> Fein :-) Und sind sie ok?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: der hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-scope-home ist kommplet neu gekommen
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: geht
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<UbuPhillup> kannst du dir dir mal ansehen
<UbuPhillup> wie überstzen wir jetzt passphrase und passcode?
<CarstenG> Ja, ich schau es mir bei Gelegenheit mal an.
<UbuPhillup> hast du ne gut Idee?
<CarstenG> Muss aber sagen, dass ich in den nächsten paar Wochen eher weniger Zeit habe. Bin gerade am Umziehen...
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: jo gut, ich auch nicht …
<UbuPhillup> okey konzentrieren wir uns auf auf 14.04, das dort alles einigermaßen übersetzt ist,bis 13.10 ist ja nicht mehr so lange
<CarstenG> mmmh, »passphrase« könnte ja »Passphrase« bleiben, oder? Und »passcode« wird zu »Passwort«?
<UbuPhillup> ja das wäre eine Idee
<UbuPhillup> was ist mit swipe?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: z.B https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/121/+translate
<CarstenG> Weiß nicht... Passt das vielleicht? http://dict.leo.org/forum/viewUnsolvedquery.php?idThread=1065065&idForum=2&lang=de&lp=ende
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-02
<dkessel> guten abend
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-03
<dkessel> phillip: danke für deine antwort auf der ML. ich werde versuchen, die übersetzung bis zu deinem review noch weiter zu ergänzen. dann lohnt sich dein review etwas mehr ;)
<phillip> dkessel: hi
<phillip> Danke, aber ist weil ja eh alles immer online ist im launchpad nicht so entscheident :)
<phillip> So habe mir jetzt schon mal ein paar Übersetzungen angesehen, hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht! Danke
<phillip> Weiß du das wir Ihnen und Sie groß schreiben?
<phillip> dann nutzen wir fast immer »« statt ""
<phillip> und statt - den –
<phillip> sehe hier für auch https://wiki.gnome.org/de/UebersetzungsRichtlinien
<phillip> das meiste da sollte auch für ubuntu gelten
<phillip> ach und dkessel hast du gelesen das dieser Channel hier öffentlich geloggt wird?
<phillip> jor, dann wäre es gut wenn du immer mal in den Standartübersetzungen guckst ob da zu einem Wort was steht
<phillip> (man kann ja einfach mit der Suche im browser da nach suchen)
<phillip> also vorallem bei so Wörtern die vermeintlich öfter vorkommen (z.B Tab, Webside, Browser etc.)
<phillip> ja und hello... übersetzen wir mit hallo …
<phillip> so dkessel sollte jetzt alles angesehen haben, wäre gut wenn du bei meinen Vorschlägen entweder noch verbesserst oder sagst das ich sie übernehmen kann
<phillip> (Ich denke das ist bei solch langen strings besser)
<dkessel> phillip: danke! ich wollte morgen weiter machen, dann schaue ich mir auch deine vorschläge noch einmal an
<dkessel> gut, die richtlinien schaue ich mir nochmal besser an!
<phillip> dkessel: aller best, freut mich dich hier zu haben :)
<dkessel> phillip: hast Du einen Vorschlag zur Übersetzung von "to navigate" ?
<Luyin> dkessel: "gehe zu"?
<dkessel> "You can easily change your desktop wallpaper navigating to ...."
<DaGardner> Sie können Ihr Hintergrund Bild unter ... ändern.
<DaGardner> @dkessel
<Ekkehardt> Ja, wörtlich bringt hier nicht viel.
<dkessel> ahh "unter" ist ne gute idee
<DaGardner> ^^
<dkessel> phillip: hab dir noch etwas Arbeit hinterlassen ;) Deine derzeit verbleibenden Vorschläge würde ich übernehmen wollen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-04
<phillip> dkessel: aller best
<phillip> habe gerade leider nicht so viel Zeit
<phillip> aber morgen schaue ich mir sie an
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-05
<phillip> dkessel: ?
<phillip> dkessel: wollen wir Xubuntu-Version oder Xubuntu Version schreiben?
<dkessel> phillip: Xubuntu-Version
<phillip> okey
<phillip> habe jetzt viel uebernommen
<phillip> achte mal drauf das du Sie wenn man die person anspricht gross schreibt
<phillip> (habe gerade keine Umlaute)
<phillip> dkessel: weiss du wie https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/utopic/+pots/desktop-guide/de/483/+translate gemeint ist? Soll wir uns da eintragen?
<dkessel> phillip: ich könnte mal  nachfragen
<phillip> ja
<phillip> bist du da mit im team?
<phillip> meinst du das https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/utopic/+pots/desktop-guide/de/249/+translate kann man nicht auch uebersetzen?
<dkessel> Bin relativ aktiv in den #xubuntu-channels. Im Team bin ich nicht
<dkessel> phillip: /home/benutzername könnte man schreiben
<phillip> ja ich wei
<phillip> ss
<phillip> aber ich dachte Nutzname ist vielleicht besser?
<phillip> da es auf deutsch ist und das ja nur ein Beispiel Pfad ist oder nicht?
<phillip> nutzt du gerade xubuntu?
<dkessel> Ich habe es in einer VM. Musst du was wissen?
<phillip> ja
<dkessel> Das mit den contributors sollte man nur übersetzen. Die Namen werden später automatisch eingefügt
<phillip> heisst es dort Dateimanager?
<phillip> dkessel: okey, war auch eigentlich klar
<phillip> hat mihc nur irritiert weil ich sonst den automatisch zu uebersetzenden String immer sehe
<phillip> also die Frage ist Dateimanger oder Dateiverwaltung
<phillip> weil wir glaube ich verwaltung bevorzugen
<dkessel> es heißt leider Dateimanager
<phillip> ok
<dkessel> super, schon fast 40%  übersetzt von https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/utopic/ .
<phillip> :9
<phillip> :)
<dkessel> phillip: ab 80% bekommt man den Status "offizielle Übersetzung" - dann kommt die Doku in die nächste Version ;)
<phillip> was mach wir jetzt mit https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/utopic/+pots/desktop-guide/de/249/+translate ?
<phillip> dkessel: ist bei der ubuntu docu genau so
<dkessel> phillip: wir nehmen deine neuste Übersetzung dafür? die find ich ok
<phillip> ok
<phillip> super
<phillip> jetzt ist noch https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/utopic/+pots/desktop-guide/de/55/+translate
<phillip> da war ich mir unsicher
<phillip> Geruest
<phillip> wie es in den Standartuebersetzungen steht passt irgendwie nicht
<dkessel> Framework würde ich wie "Server" nicht übersetzen
<dkessel> Framework für die Verwaltung von Netzwerkverbindungen?
<phillip> ja hmm
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-09-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 07.09.2014 um 20 Uhr http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/839/detail/ | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Utopic | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> HI
<phillip> so
<phillip> da ja heute nicht so viele da sind, gehe ich davon aus das alle deutschland schauen :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 02.10.2014 um 20 Uhr http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/859/detail/ | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Utopic | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ekkehardt> Ich bin da. Ich bin IMMER da.
<phillip> Ekkehardt: ich weiß
<phillip> du bist auch immer away :=)
<Ekkehardt> Ach, immer Pidgin...
<phillip> Ekkehardt: ich wollte jetzt eigentlich Fussball schauen, wenn du nicht noch was besprechen willst?
<Ekkehardt> Keine Anliegen aktuell.
<phillip> Ekkehardt: du kannst sonst auch gerne was http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/859/detail/ eintragen
<phillip> wie auch im topic steht :)
<phillip> dann denken wir dran
<Ekkehardt> Hervorglänzend!
<phillip> :))
<phillip> so schaue jetzt Fußball
<phillip> bis dann
<Ekkehardt> Viel Spaß :)
